# Run Ics On Gingerbread Kernel?



## brianwinningjr (Nov 17, 2011)

Is it possible to take the ICS framework and without using 2nd init replace it with the gingerbread system files. Also would having a bootloader prevent this if possible. I am running Droid 2.


----------



## anmtrn (Jul 27, 2011)

There has been some progress on this but with MIUI not cm7 for more information check on the forum for the miui ics

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9281-rom-miui-ics-test-1119/


----------

